# Empfehlungen für Angelurlaub in Tschechien



## kyson (18. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Zusammen, 

da ich hier neu bin und mittels der Suchfunktion nichts gefunden habe, schildere  ich euch kurz mein Vorhaben. 

Wir sind 6 Freunde, alle Ende 20, die frisch Ihren Angelschein gemacht haben und suchen für Juni 2016 einen bezahlbaren Angelurlaub in der Tschechei. 

Wir stellen uns eine Hütte an einem See vor, die Hütte sollte mit einem kleinen Boot ausgestattet sein.

Bevorzugte Fische sind eher Raubfische. 


Ich hoffe das Ihr mir helfen könnt und Verbleibe mit Freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## fordfan1 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Angelurlaub in Tschechien*

Habe leider keinen direkten Link,aber schau dich mal nach dem Lipno in der Gegend um Horni Plana um.

Ihr braucht dann auch noch eine Karte für Nichtmitglieder der CRS,gibts in jeder grösseren Gemeinde auf dem Bürgeramt (oder so ähnlich).

Edit:Kannst dich ja hier mal einlesen.

http://www.lipnoinfo.cz/fischen_angeln_lipno.php


http://www.campingfrymburk.cz/de/angeln-am-lipnostausee


----------



## hirschkaefer (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Angelurlaub in Tschechien*

aber achtung! raubfische erst ab 16.06.


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Angelurlaub in Tschechien*

Hallo,

seit einigen Jahren soll man als Deutscher eine Apostille (amtliche Beglaubigung des Fischereischeines) benötigen. Erkundigt euch mal da genauer. Meine Erfahrungen in Tschechien mit der Angelei sind schon lange her und damals hat man so etwas nicht gebraucht, weshalb ich dazu auch nichts genaueres weiß. Aber vielleicht kann der eine oder andere Kollege hier dazu was schreiben.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Angelurlaub in Tschechien*

Servus kyson,
der Lipnostausee ist Raubfisch mäßig sehr interessant. Die Landschaft ist genial. Aber der See ist auch riesengroß und nicht so einfach zu befischen.

Um Mal "reinzuschnuppern" wie das Angeln in Tschechien so funktioniert wären z.B. die Gewässer von Anglerboard-Partner Dirk  (www.angeln-tschechien.de ) ziemlich interessant. Gerade der Punkt "Hütte am See" wird dort recht gut erfüllt  Schauts euch einfach mal an.  

Um auf Grundlage eines deutschen Fischereischeins einen tschechischen Fischereischein zu bekommen, braucht man die sog. Apostille. 
Wie das funktioniert habe ich hier mal dargestellt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=264665

An Privatgewässern braucht man keinen tschechischen Fischereischein - da kann man sich das Prozedere sparen.


----------



## Outlaw-Fischer (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Angelurlaub in Tschechien*

Hallo, bisher war der Thread für mich schonmal sehr informativ, aber ich klink' mich hier trotzdem mal ein, da wir dieses Jahr (2016) mit unserer Fischerjugend ein paar Tage am Lipno fischen gehen möchten und ihr sichtlich Erfahrung mit der dortigen Bürokratie habt.
Wie sieht es dort aus mit Fischereischeinen für Kinder und Jugendliche? Gilt da ebenfalls eine Apostille des Jugendfischereischeins oder gibt's da spezielle Bestimmungen?

Mfg


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Angelurlaub in Tschechien*

Hallo Outlaw-Fischer,
wie das mit Angeln für Jugendliche in Tschechien geregelt ist, weiß ich leider auch nicht genau. Ob der Jugendfischereischein genauso behandelt wird wie ein "regulärer" Fischereischein, ob es in Tschechien überhaupt einen Jugendfischereischein gibt usw. 

Ich werde mich aber die nächsten Tage mal schlau machen und dann berichten.


----------



## SP-Angler (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Angelurlaub in Tschechien*

Hallo,
@Outlaw-Fischer wenn du als Deutscher in Tschechen angeln willst, dann ist leider Apostille deines deutschen Fischereischeines notwendig(auch wenn du minderjährig bist), um den tschechischen Rybářský Lístek pro cizince(deu. Angelschein für Ausländer) beantragen zu können. Das soll daran liegen, dass die Bundesrepublik kein Abkommen über der gegenseitigen Anerkennung von Dokumenten und Rechtshilfe mit Tschechen habe. Wahrscheinlich weil in Deutschland Angelschein Ländersache ist und nicht Sache der Bundesebene. So  erklärte  mir die Beamte im Stadtamt Teschen, als ich meinen tschechischen Schein beantragt hatte(ich als Pole brauchte Apostille nicht, habe aber nachgefragt, wie das mit anderen Nationalitäten sei). Solltest Du unter 15 sein, dann muss dich bei der Antragstellung in Tschechen dein gesetzlicher Vertreter begleiten. Wichtig ist auch zu erwähnen, dass du deinen *Reisepass* im tschechischen Amt zeigen musst, wenn du den Antrag auf Ausstellung des tschechischen Angelscheines stellst. Also nicht nur den Perso mitnehmen, sondern auch den Pass - auch wenn das die EU ist.
Rybarsky Listek kostet 500 CZK für 10 jährige Gültigkeitsdauer. Das Geld ist in Bar vor Ort zu bezahlen.
Wenn du auf Lipno angeln willst, dann brauchst du natürlich noch Fanglizenz. 
Du kannst entweder Mitglied des tschechischen Anglerverbandes werden und hier liegt Jahresbeitrag preislich zwischen 1400 CZK für Personen zwischen dem 15 und 18 Lj. und 3150 CZK für Fanglizenz fürs ganze Land(CRS+MRS), oder du kannst eine Fanglizenz für kürzere Zeitperiode kaufen:
- für einen Tag - 200 CZK
- für 3 Tage - 400 CZK
- für 10 Tage - 750 CZK
Wenn du dem CRS(Cesky Rybarsky Svaz) beitreten möchtest und den Rybarsky Listek pro Cizince schon hättest, dann entfällt die tschechische Angelprüfung.
Angelkarte beantragt man in Tschechen im Stadtamt und die Ausländer können sich den Stadtamt wählen, wo sie die Angelkarte ausstellen lassen wollen. Der Antrag ist in der deutschen Sprache vorhanden und kann direkt vor Ort ausgefüllt werden. Antrag auf Ausstellung des tschechischen Angelscheins
Passfoto ist nicht erforderlich es sei denn, dass du dem CRS beitreten möchtest - dann bräuchtest du ein Stück


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Angelurlaub in Tschechien*

Ich habe jetzt auch nochmal in Tschechien nachgefragt:

Also nach Aussage des Amtes musst Du um eine Tageskarte zu erwerben immer einen tschechischen Angelschein haben egal wie alt.Man kann z.Bsp. aber den deutschen Jugendfischereischein ohne Probleme (mit Apostille) umschreiben lassen.


----------

